# BFP after time limit?



## Belle514

hi all- I took a cheapie yesterday morning and thought it was negative. After work I saw this...beginnings of a bfp or evap?


----------



## FutureBabyG

I wouldn't trust it. I would retest in am.


----------



## justonemore31

Retest. It could be an evap


----------



## mara16jade

It looks like it has color. I would definitely retest in the morning to see!


----------



## Belle514

Thanks, all. 2 days
later and it’s negative within the time limit still. Guessing it was a fluke


----------



## FutureBabyG

Good luck. Hopefully it will turn positive soon.


----------



## Belle514

FutureBabyG said:


> Good luck. Hopefully it will turn positive soon.

Thank you! AF came, so fingers crossed for next cycle.


----------

